# Anyone have a rabbit pedigree I can copy to create my own?



## Roll farms

I've found several that are in Adobe Acrobat form, that I cannot edit / type our info into. 
I don't wanna hand print all the info.
I can create my own but....don't wanna if I can help it.  

Would like to find one in Word or Excel format (since I know how to use those...)

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Ms. Research

Depending on what PDF program you have and what Word series you have, you should be able to copy the PDF and drag it to Open Word and work on it.  

The only way you are blocked in copying PDF is if it is secure.


----------



## CYGChickies

If you have Publisher it is extremely easy to make the little boxes. It's often included in Office suite software. I used the program when I did a graphic design Internship at a church making the weekly bulletins and fliers. After that I use it for any little sign or form I make!

CYG


----------



## elevan

Kintraks has a free and a paid version.

Pedigree Assistant  also has free and paid versions.

Free versions of both are easy to use and produce a good result.


----------



## therealsilkiechick

here is already done printable pedigrees. just print them and hand write the info in. this is what i used before i got my arba peds.
http://www.wagnersbunnyhaven.com/printped.html

this is a blank one u can edit but i had to much info to make this one work for me.
http://www.pedigreequery.com/generator/


----------

